# A test being launched January which should able to predict how many viable eggs



## glasgow girl (Oct 7, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4337282.stm

what do u all think?


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Just moving this back to the front page, E X


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

This sounds great!  

There is also another test you can have done that detects how many eggs you have left and of what quality they are, they then give you a percentage as to how sucessfull tx would be, it can be done in Harley street.(create health clinic-0207 4865566) there is 2 cinics another is at Raines park station (sw?) 89479600, the consultants name is Mrs Greta Nargund, she works at both, and does natural cycles too.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Poppins...have you got any info on that ?? 

Amanda


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Amanda, just added to my post. x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks hun  x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Just added some more!!! x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I wonder if they will be doing it in combination with this technique

FF June 17th 2004 - testing the speed of a womans biological clock

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/158/1/


----------

